
In Munich, a fightening preview of the rise of killer robots - citizensixteen
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/in-munich-a-frightening-preview-of-the-rise-of-killer-robots/2016/02/16/d6282a50-d4d4-11e5-9823-02b905009f99_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-c%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
Snowalker
misspelled title in Washington Post. wtf

